# Protection?



## Lindsey (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello - first I am new to the site and was very excited to find it. 

What do you all use for protection of the device? I am taking it with me to my island wedding and am afraid it is going to be hurt. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I use M-Edge cover for my kindle. I think it protect the kindle pretty good. My kindle fell from the cover when I was using the original cover while reading on the bed so I got M-Edge cover. The kindle stay in the cover now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you'll be reading on the beach or by a pool your Kindle will need a rain koat:



Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Lindsey! I have the m-Edge cover and love it.

If you haven't been to *The Intro/Welcome Board * please make an introduction. Congrats on your pending wedding and your Kindle.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I find a tuned Browning Hi-Power to be excellent for the job.


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

LDB said:


> I find a tuned Browning Hi-Power to be excellent for the job.


I find a Rohrbaugh R9s will work too!
Eric


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> If you'll be reading on the beach or by a pool your Kindle will need a rain koat:
> 
> Ann


Had no idea this existed. Thanks for the tip. And a warm welcome to you Lindsey!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> If you'll be reading on the beach or by a pool your Kindle will need a rain koat:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


The bag that Ann mentioned is much nicer and more water proof. But in pinch, a ziploc will work. Many people have used the good ol' ziploc.


----------

